# Fishin with Pops



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Well tomorrow. I'm going fishing with pops for Bass and Bluegills. We'll pull a trotline then fish normal tackle for the Bass/Bluegills. Would love for him to get a 7+lb. Bass for the wall. But we will see. I'll get some good pics. Tight Lines!:B


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

dang your every were on here thats cool wish my dad would fish but he dont like water,good luck and get one for old mark,and if you do get a big snapper get him on shore and put one foot on his back then hes yours to snatch his tail and alwise,carry them with there bottem faceing you they cant put there neck under there own belley only side ways and up is there snapping area,ok and that neck can come out up to 14inches depending on the size,and one other thing some times when there hooked watch out were you step they will craw up on the bank and you cant alwise see them,your not to far from my house so im here if you need help,your friend mark


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm alright. The Trot-line was fine. Few Bullheads. Gills. No Bass. And No Snappers. We will be leaving in around 3 hours to go Bass fishin at the pond. We will see what happens


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Pops got a nice 18in. fish. It was kinda skinny for this body of water. Weighed 3lbs. Got a lot of small Bass. 1 and 2lbrs. Few Gills. One Bullhead. It was slow. We were out for 3 hours ish and got 10 Bass. 10 Gills. And a Bullhead. We might go later today after the Browns game.


----------

